# will we ever see a jean michel jarre and vangelis collaboration cd? when?



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Jean-Michel Jarre new opus is sadly a bit weak except for some track, the album remain commercial on the pop standardized meter.

We whant to see two giant collide,see a collaboration a joint effort to make electronic music and new advance.

What abot it will this ever happen or they hate each others since there the two big name of electronic music.

Now imagine what result JmJ and vangelis togheter would do...i would buy the album.

:tiphat:


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Neither of them have collaborated with another instrumentalist, have they? Vangelis did when he was in Aphrodite's Child, 
but that ended I think in 1970.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

If they do, I'm certain Yanni will be the third member


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Vangelis wouldn't get out of bed for Jarre. Also, the time is looong gone when these guys made an impact on electronic music.


----------

